# 2 New Certified



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Yesterday myself and Gramason attended the KCBS Certified Judges class in Salisbury Md. It was a great experience for us both. Nice class to taken even if you do not plan to judge or enter any comps.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations Smokeys and Gramason!!
I think that would be my dream job...(if I couldn't get my own fishing show.)


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How do you get started with this certification?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Cowgirl and Homebrew thanks to you both. Brew go to KCBS website and look up classes and they have a list. Sighn up to one near you. We hade about a 2 hr drive to the one we went to. But was worth an even longer drive.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats Guys! I wish they had that class a little closer to me I'd go just for the learnin'!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey congats you guys!! Me and the misses were gonna sign up for that one, but that didn't quite come to fruition... ahhh, next year for sure!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Hawg you would have enjoyed. The instructor was pretty funny and keepped us interested. There was about 50-60 people there and we got to sample food in all 4 catargories.


----------



## gramason (Dec 2, 2007)

Very good class, it gave us a heads up on whats expected. We plan on entering a couple competitions next year, and I hope it helps out.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats brothers.... look forward to hearing more about it....


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are going to compete you did the right thing by getting certified to judge.
Hard to play the game if you don't know the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  rules.


----------



## bbqman (Dec 13, 2007)

Hawg, there will be a class in march 2008 at meadow creek weilding in
new holland pa.,it will be on a friday during their open house.
new holland  also has a contest in august with about 75 teams and they
always need judges.
I always go up to see Melvin's new cookers during the open house.
you will enjoy the class and the food is very good.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about taking the class to get  KCBS Certified in judging and would like to know how long the class is, and what do you do while your there and is there some kind of a test at the end of the class?
               Thanks,
                    Craig


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 27, 2007)

Graig, you get to eat and learn to be a certified judge. The class is about 5 hrs and very well worth it. Very very good highly recomend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 27, 2007)

They go over some things in the begining, and then like Smokey said, you eat. Very good class, and good info if you plan on competing.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





People tell me that I'm certify-able...is that the same thing???


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 28, 2007)

No test. You get a session on the rules and judging method. Then you get to judge samples of the four meat categories, ribs, brisket, pork, chicken. Not all of the samples are the best intentionally, so you get to see a bit of both sides. 
A lot of folks think judging is the ultimate. Fact is, there are some competition teams turning in some great Que, and there are some turning in stuff that is not too good. You get to eat some of all of it, good and bad. And you get saltine crackers and water between samples.
Take the class and learn something, even if you never judge.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

*THE KANSAS CITY BARBEQUE SOCIETY (KCBS),* 

I know this is the largets organization, but is there more?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Glued ther are several more but I do not remember them as of now sorry???????????


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats... sounds like fun

After you posted this I went to the KCBS site and I found a BBQ competition about 8 miles from my house in Highland NY... Had no clue they did this :)
They are also giving the course to be a KCBS judge.. I may sign up for this..  Even if I don't take the course I'll be going to the comp..
$80 man!!!!  What do you got for $80??


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Yesterday myself and Gramason attended the KCBS Certified Judges class in Salisbury Md. It was a great experience for us both. Nice class to taken even if you do not plan to judge or enter any comps.


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations Smokeys and Gramason!!
I think that would be my dream job...(if I couldn't get my own fishing show.)


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations, guys! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






How do you get started with this certification?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Cowgirl and Homebrew thanks to you both. Brew go to KCBS website and look up classes and they have a list. Sighn up to one near you. We hade about a 2 hr drive to the one we went to. But was worth an even longer drive.


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats Guys! I wish they had that class a little closer to me I'd go just for the learnin'!


----------



## hawgheaven (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey congats you guys!! Me and the misses were gonna sign up for that one, but that didn't quite come to fruition... ahhh, next year for sure!


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 2, 2007)

Hawg you would have enjoyed. The instructor was pretty funny and keepped us interested. There was about 50-60 people there and we got to sample food in all 4 catargories.


----------



## gramason (Dec 2, 2007)

Very good class, it gave us a heads up on whats expected. We plan on entering a couple competitions next year, and I hope it helps out.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 2, 2007)

Congrats brothers.... look forward to hearing more about it....


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 3, 2007)

If you are going to compete you did the right thing by getting certified to judge.
Hard to play the game if you don't know the
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  rules.


----------



## bbqman (Dec 13, 2007)

Hawg, there will be a class in march 2008 at meadow creek weilding in
new holland pa.,it will be on a friday during their open house.
new holland  also has a contest in august with about 75 teams and they
always need judges.
I always go up to see Melvin's new cookers during the open house.
you will enjoy the class and the food is very good.


----------



## craig chamberlain (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about taking the class to get  KCBS Certified in judging and would like to know how long the class is, and what do you do while your there and is there some kind of a test at the end of the class?
               Thanks,
                    Craig


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 27, 2007)

Graig, you get to eat and learn to be a certified judge. The class is about 5 hrs and very well worth it. Very very good highly recomend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gramason (Dec 27, 2007)

They go over some things in the begining, and then like Smokey said, you eat. Very good class, and good info if you plan on competing.


----------



## kew_el_steve (Dec 28, 2007)

Congratulations!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





People tell me that I'm certify-able...is that the same thing???


----------



## peculiarmike (Dec 28, 2007)

No test. You get a session on the rules and judging method. Then you get to judge samples of the four meat categories, ribs, brisket, pork, chicken. Not all of the samples are the best intentionally, so you get to see a bit of both sides. 
A lot of folks think judging is the ultimate. Fact is, there are some competition teams turning in some great Que, and there are some turning in stuff that is not too good. You get to eat some of all of it, good and bad. And you get saltine crackers and water between samples.
Take the class and learn something, even if you never judge.


----------



## glued2it (Dec 28, 2007)

*THE KANSAS CITY BARBEQUE SOCIETY (KCBS),* 

I know this is the largets organization, but is there more?


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Glued ther are several more but I do not remember them as of now sorry???????????


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 28, 2007)

Me TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## seaham358 (Dec 28, 2007)

Congrats... sounds like fun

After you posted this I went to the KCBS site and I found a BBQ competition about 8 miles from my house in Highland NY... Had no clue they did this :)
They are also giving the course to be a KCBS judge.. I may sign up for this..  Even if I don't take the course I'll be going to the comp..
$80 man!!!!  What do you got for $80??


----------

